# Would you . . .



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Feel comfortable about being forced to buy a piece of software you didn't want in order to remove an annoying pop up every time you turned on the telly ?
Then why is Tapatalk beng forced down our throats like this on the Forum ?
It's advertising by paid opt out - the slippery slope towards back door charging.
Please, please have an ad for Tapatalk in the relevant section by all means but remove it from the 'front end' of site access.
:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

You're right. I woopsied me off not only on this forum, but most others now too 

I wouldn't mind but tapatalk is crap. I'm using it now. It's the only app that crashes on my phone and it must crash every 10 to 20 minutes. The memory management in this app is shockingly poor.

If the forum worked properly with the android browser (can't log in). Then I'd remove tapatalk permanently!


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Garth said:


> If the forum worked properly with the android browser (can't log in). Then I'd remove tapatalk permanently!


Have you tried installing a different browser for Android? I know Opera make an Android version and so do Firefox I believe.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Chris_TT said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > If the forum worked properly with the android browser (can't log in). Then I'd remove tapatalk permanently!
> ...


Yeah, I have both but don't like them. I have the same problem on my pc. I use chrome but it won't play with this forum so I use Firefox just for the forum and chrome for everything else.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm still not sure when you are seeing this as I don't see anything apart from a single popup whe using my iPhone after clearing cookies out. Other than that I never see anything of it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't think I've ever seen an ad for Taptalk or anything elso on this site before - then again, I've installed AdBlocker into my browser (Safari) so it might be killing the ads before I see them. See: https://extensions.apple.com

If you're not a Safari user there should be adblockers for other web browsers out there - if it's peeing you off so much why not install one of them?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I use Dolphin browser on Android 2.2 and it works fine. I think text entry is better on Opera but Opera has more incompatabilities with websites.


----------

